# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  من فضلكم اريد الفيرموير لتابلت  i-joy halley

## sospc

*من فضلكم اريد الفيرموير لتابلت* *i-joy halley* *بحثت عنه كثيرا ولم اجده شكرا لكم*

----------

